# I want to appeal my ticket.



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to share my funny event I had today at the Court House....

John Doe walks into the court house....

Myself: Good morning, I need anything metal out of your pockets.

J. Doe: Can I ask you a question before I come in?

Myself: Sure

J. Doe: I want to appeal a citation I got a couple of days ago.

Myself: Alright, you have to mail it into the registry, the court will not accept it.

J.Doe: I lost it.

Myself: Alright, which department stopped you?

J. Doe: I'm not sure.

Myself: Alright which town were you in, when you were stopped?

J.Doe: Auburn

Myself: This courts jurisdiction does not cover Auburn, do know if it appeared to be a local officer, or was it a trooper?

J.Doe: I'm not sure, but HE WASN'T WEARING HIS HAT! (He was very excited when he said this)

Myself: Whats his hat have to do with whether or not he was a trooper or a local?

J.Doe: *Puzzled look on his face* I was just saying....you know....

Myself: Well sir, my advice would be to contact either the Auburn Police or the Millbury State Police barracks to see if they have your citation on file.

J.Doe: Awsome, thanks!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm not sure where the "Hat" rumor came from, but the fact that I dealt with it in person today made me laugh....

Can someone give the origins of the "hat" rumor?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe it originated from a newbie or troll that asked the question " If the Officer that pulled him over did not have his hat on could he appeal and win the ticket on that basis " since then its kind of turned into an ongoing joke...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I never heard of the hat rumor until I came on here. I heard through out High School the parking light rumor. If the police cruiser is blacked out, then the stop is not valid.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought that rumor was true, rg? anyway yeah that's funny the hat rumor haha


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

A newbie definately brought it up saying something along the lines of if he didn't have his hat on then he was not in full uniform, thus the ticket is void.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I just thought it was funny that the kid mentioned it to me.....Could be nothing, probably is nothing if the rumor is strictly spawned from Masscops


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> Well sir, my advice would be to contact either the Auburn Police or the Millbury State Police barracks to see if they have your citation on file.


Just FYI, 2 different MSP barracks cover roads in Auburn, and Millbury isn't one of them. He should call the RMV, they usually have the citation entered into their system about a month after it was written.

Still a funny story, though...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I never heard the "hat rumor" until I read it here, but I have heard of the "parking light" rumor before. Funny story though Foxy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats like the rumour that if you ask an undercovercop if he or she is a cop...they have to tell you or the arrest dont count.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just outof curiousity, which barracks cover Auburn?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think Sturbridge does.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> Just outof curiousity, which barracks cover Auburn?


3 highways pass through Auburn. I-290, SP Holden. I-395, SP Sturbridge. I-90, SP Charlton. But it could have been someone passing through on their commute, on a detail, going to court, etc.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw a trooper on a stop with his duty cover on the roof of a car! That ticket is no good now!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I've heard about the hat rumor long before I read it here. I've heard about the "parking lights" rumor. I've heard of the "can't ticket if the officer caught the driver speeding while the officer was driving" rumor. I've heard of the rumor that if an officer is doing radar on a town line and a speeding car goes into the next town, the officer can't pursue that vehicle into the next town. I doubt I've heard them all but I've heard quite a bit of rumors for years now from douchebag kids that are always trying to find ways to beat the system.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> I've heard about the "parking lights" rumor.


In some states, it's not law, but department policy to have lights on while sitting at night, no hiding behind billboards, fully-marked cruisers, etc.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

SinePari said:


> In some states, it's not law, but department policy to have lights on while sitting at night, no hiding behind billboards, fully-marked cruisers, etc.


Do they forbid officers from working undercover too?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

SinePari said:


> In some states, it's not law, but department policy to have lights on while sitting at night, no hiding behind billboards, fully-marked cruisers, etc.


That is some forward thinking policy. Take away an advantage mother nature gives us, nighttime. If they are doing a search outside to they have to announce their presence too? Maybe a sign board saying "officer on radar ahead." Who cares about the element of surprise.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> That is some forward thinking policy. Take away an advantage mother nature gives us, nighttime. If they are doing a search outside to they have to announce their presence too? Maybe a sign board saying "officer on radar ahead." Who cares about the element of surprise.


I've been fortunate to attend interdiction training by an officer from another state patrol, and he discussed their situation with the department. They were swept up with other states regarding profiling, etc. But he said when the courts or dept policy dictate something negative to your work, you turn it into lemonade in your reports and testimony.

"Your honor, I was sitting in plain view, in a fully marked patrol vehicle with all my lights on. I don't think you could miss the fact that I was conducting traffic enforcement..."

Something to consider if you want to be good at this stuff, and not just be a ticket machine.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

What if he is wearing his summer cover after Nov. 1 because it looks better... does that void a ticket too?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> I want to share my funny event I had today at the Court House....
> 
> John Doe walks into the court house....
> 
> ...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SinePari said:


> In some states, it's not law, but department policy to have lights on while sitting at night, no hiding behind billboards, fully-marked cruisers, etc.


In California, you can't "hide" your patrol car or motorcycle, they call it a speedtrap, which is actually illegal, believe it or not.

Also by law, we have to have "marked" patrol cars doing traffic enforcement. Plain cars wouldn't cut it, mostly so that the violator recognizes that we are actually the police and not some "whacker" as you guys call them. There's been many stories over the years out west of sex offenders using plain cars with dashboard mounted lights, pulling women over to do their dasterdly deeds. Also, rightous bad guys use the same types of cars to pull over people carrying large sums of money or jewelry so that they can rob them (i.e. restaurant managers with the night's receipts, jewelry salsemen, etc).

The light thing and the hat thing don't apply out west, however. In fact, the only time we wear our hats is at funerals, walking a foot beat, and certain special events. We don't even carry them with us. The only "hat" we carry with us are our ballistic helmets!

I too heard the rumor that the officer had to have his lights on to be able to pull you over here in Mass; and that was back in the early 80s so it's been around for a long while..


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Now I know I am probably going to get hammered for this post but here I go anyway.

When I was hired there was a Capt. the gave us our badges and some other itmes. This capt. told us that a police officer gets his powers, (arrest and official authority and such) from their hat escutcheon. Not sure if this is even true but that may be how the rumor developed.

Just a guess!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

> J.Doe: I'm not sure, but HE WASN'T WEARING HIS HAT! (He was very excited when he said this)


Now that I know what this means this is just too damn funny!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> In fact, the only time we wear our hats is at funerals, walking a foot beat, and certain special events. We don't even carry them with us.


Sergeant Mac would not approve; you better hope you don't turn around and see this creeping up on you.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sgt. Mac already spoke to Reed and Malloy.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Outstanding Delta and Johnny! 
Delta, that car does bring back memories of watching Sgt MacDonald (William Boyer I believe) on Adam-12. 

Johnny, the uniforms, including the hats, are exactly the same now as they were then. I still think it's "kinda cool" that I wear the same uniform that Reed and Malloy use to wear. I know that's corny but what the heck.

If you guys are looking for something to watch on DVD to pass the time during those cold, lonely winter nights, check out Adam-12. I know Best Buy and FYE have at least the first two seasons for sale. It's still a pretty good show, even after all these years!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I still don't get the SHF radio.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> Outstanding Delta and Johnny!
> Delta, that car does bring back memories of watching Sgt MacDonald (William Boyer I believe) on Adam-12.


I always liked how he would come to the scene of a big incident, lower the tailgate, and spread out a map on it.



LA Copper said:


> If you guys are looking for something to watch on DVD to pass the time during those cold, lonely winter nights, check out Adam-12. I know Best Buy and FYE have at least the first two seasons for sale. It's still a pretty good show, even after all these years!


Just don't adopt some of their techniques, like going to a domestic and saying "Hey listen pal, why don't you take a walk and cool off for awhile".


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> In fact, the only time we wear our hats is at funerals, walking a foot beat, and certain special events. We don't even carry them with us.


 Same here. 

I could never comprehend why some PD's have such stringent hat decrees.

I've heard stories where patrolmen have been involved in foot pursuits, resulting in the apprehension of tremendously dangerous criminals, only to have their supervisor arrive on scene and inquire where their hat was.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I always liked how he would come to the scene of a big incident, lower the tailgate, and spread out a map on it.
> 
> *We still do that now, only now we use a much bigger vehicle with an MDC, a fax machine, a video downlink, a cell phone, bigger maps, whiteboards, etc... We also use the same vehicle to conduct those pesky debriefs around!*
> 
> Just don't adopt some of their techniques, like going to a domestic and saying "Hey listen pal, why don't you take a walk and cool off for awhile".


*Very true, guess the laws have changed just a "bit" since this show was made. Remember one show where Malloy "divorced" a couple by having them both put their hands on his badge and declaring them divorced. Classic stuff!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> *Remember one show where Malloy "divorced" a couple by having them both put their hands on his badge and declaring them divorced. Classic stuff!*


That was ****** Duncan in the movie _The New Centurions; _I believe he married them the same way to begin with.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

rg1283 said:


> I still don't get the SHF radio.


What are you referring to?



Delta784 said:


> That was ****** Duncan in the movie _The New Centurions; _I believe he married them the same way to begin with.


You're right, I do remember that one too now that you mention it, although I do believe Malloy did it also. I'll have to go back and watch the episodes again to verify, it's been a while.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it was LAPD Chief Parker who wanted his officers on the street to relentlessly pursue lawbreakers. That of course was in the sixties and taken literally. Give me a '69 Plymouth Belvedere with a 383 4bbl. and I'd wear my hat all the time. I always was impressed with LAPD's uniforms and badges, they look good together.

Back when I started, our Chief wanted you to wear your hat at all times outside the cruiser. That even meant wearing it when you got out of your cruiser in the side lot to the side door, a distance of about 100 feet. It's not like that now, but back then you'd have your ass handed to you if you didn't do it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Give me a '69 Plymouth Belvedere with a 383 4bbl. and I'd wear my hat all the time.


The current CVPI actually has a higher top speed than the '69 Belvedere, and a very favorable acceleration comparison. Not to mention it's light years ahead in safety with shoulder belts, airbags, ABS, tire technology, etc.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The current CVPI actually has a higher top speed than the '69 Belvedere, and a very favorable acceleration comparison. Not to mention it's light years ahead in safety with shoulder belts, airbags, ABS, tire technology, etc.


Ahhhh, but it's no where near the "personality" factor. Back then you could tell the make and model of car from a ways off, even at night. Now they all look the same. Besides, crank the starter on Mother Mopar's bendix and listen to the big block coming to life is much cooler, IMHO.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I found one last night on Ebay motors. I cant give you the link because my work computer wont let me go to Ebay -probably a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Besides, crank the starter on Mother Mopar's bendix and listen to the big block coming to life is much cooler, IMHO.


The big block noise will drown out the sound of you sweating into the vinyl seats because of no air-conditioning.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Andy0921 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I could never comprehend why some PD's have such stringent hat decrees.
> 
> I've heard stories where patrolmen have been involved in foot pursuits, resulting in the apprehension of tremendously dangerous criminals, only to have their supervisor arrive on scene and inquire where their hat was.


We used to have the same issues... back in the early 70s. Fortunately, we wised up and no longer have the hat issue.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> The big block noise will drown out the sound of you sweating into the vinyl seats because of no air-conditioning.


Never mind the no air-conditioning. How many foot patrols would be instituted when the gas prices go back to over four dollars a gallon?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Never mind the no air-conditioning. How many foot patrols would be instituted when the gas prices go back to over four dollars a gallon?


At it's peak, gas got up to $4.71 a gallon out west. What a crock!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The big block noise will drown out the sound of you sweating into the vinyl seats because of no air-conditioning.


You mean you didn't get the "speech" when you went on your first day of work? "A good cop doesn't get tired, cold (hot), or hungry." or some version of it?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> You mean you didn't get the "speech" when you went on your first day of work? "A good cop doesn't get tired, cold (hot), or hungry." or some version of it?


Out west, we add "doesn't get wet" to that list..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Ahhhh, but it's no where near the "personality" factor. Back then you could tell the make and model of car from a ways off, even at night. Now they all look the same. Besides, crank the starter on Mother Mopar's bendix and listen to the big block coming to life is much cooler, IMHO.


The wonderful reduction gear starter: if MoPar had put them on the new hemi, they'd have sold twice as many cars.

By the by, my first car was a '69 Satellite...dark green, 318, full wheel covers and 4.11 gears...top speed, 95 mph. But it got there fast.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> By the by, my first car was a '69 Satellite...dark green, 318, full wheel covers and 4.11 gears...top speed, 95 mph. But it got there fast.


Don't look on Ebay dcs2244, what they are getting for them nowadays is a sin!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> You mean you didn't get the "speech" when you went on your first day of work? "A good cop doesn't get tired, cold (hot), or hungry." or some version of it?


Yes, but the square-box Crown Vic we were sitting in at the time had air-conditioning! With an anemic 302ci it couldn't get out of its own way, but we stayed cool doing it!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Yes, but the square-box Crown Vic we were sitting in at the time had air-conditioning! With an anemic 302ci it couldn't get out of its own way, but we stayed cool doing it!


Bet it was faster than our 351 CID LTD CV's, featuring the famous "variable venturi" carb...112 mph on a good day...downhill.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Bet it was faster than our 351 CID LTD CV's, featuring the famous "variable venturi" carb...112 mph on a good day...downhill.


IIRC, the 302 was quicker to about 35-40mph, then the 351 would overtake it. Man, those were some depressing times for police cars.


----------



## bullseye286 (Jan 6, 2009)

can anyone help me????
i got pulled over yesterday for passing a red light...but i couldn't stop or else i would have caused an accident in the intersection. The cop told me that i called him a liar and he got pissed off so he gave me a $100 ticket. I appeled against it n dn't kno what to say infront of the judge?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

*grabbing my chair and a bowl of kettle corn*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

StbbrnMedic said:


> *grabbing my chair and a bowl of kettle corn*


I'm going to go grab a Fresca, bring you anything?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

bullseye286 said:


> can anyone help me????
> i got pulled over yesterday for passing a red light...but i couldn't stop or else i would have caused an accident in the intersection. The cop told me that i called him a liar and he got pissed off so he gave me a $100 ticket. I appeled against it n dn't kno what to say infront of the judge?


Well, was he wearing his hat?? If he wasn't, that automatically voids the ticket. Just tell the judge that, dude. If the judge won't listen, raise your voice and gesticulate wildly to make your point.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Just explain what happened. Use small words because judges dont like it when you sound smarter than them. Explain how the cop was just "out to get you" and that had you stopped you would have caused a nine car pile up due to the fact the car behind you was tailgating you. Also like Johnny said make sure the judge knows he wasnt wearing his hat (judges hate when cops are out of uniform). Please dont tell anyone about the hat thing. It is a closely guarded secret among law enforcement. You were luck enough to find this site where we will let people in on that. Also I believe you have about five seconds after the light turns red before you really have to stop. I believe it is called the five second rule. I could be wrong though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bullseye286 said:


> can anyone help me????
> i got pulled over yesterday for passing a red light...but i couldn't stop or else i would have caused an accident in the intersection. The cop told me that i called him a liar and he got pissed off so he gave me a $100 ticket. I appeled against it n dn't kno what to say infront of the judge?


*I Am Guilty *


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

The truth shall set you free... On second thought...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

resqjyw0 said:


> I've heard about the hat rumor long before I read it here. I've heard about the "parking lights" rumor. I've heard of the "can't ticket if the officer caught the driver speeding while the officer was driving" rumor... I doubt I've heard them all but I've heard quite a bit of rumors for years now from douchebag kids that are always trying to find ways to beat the system.


We should use resq's list and rotate through the excuses. I also like the one about municipal officers not being able to write on state highways.

A guy a work with made a stop on Route 3 and had a lawyer tell him he couldn't write him on a limited access highway for doing 80 in a 60. The attorney was asked whether he wished to wager $200 on that fact, and the attorney accepted, though not quite realizing what was meant by "wager".


resqjyw0 said:


> I've heard of the rumor that if an officer is doing radar on a town line and a speeding car goes into the next town, the officer can't pursue that vehicle into the next town.


If there's not effort to actually evade, I think that one is actually correct. Who runs radar on a town line anyways...maybe if you work in Avon, Watertown, or Winthrop, you have no choice, but it seems to me you're just asking for a shit sandwich.



kwflatbed said:


> *I Am Guilty *


Or we can just give advice Harry style...short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## asquared (Jan 26, 2008)

There have been a lot of cases where colorblind officers mistakenly wrote redlight cites. As part of your appeal, ask the judge if you can give the officer a vision test. You might even be allowed to bring in an eye doctor to give expert testimony.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

At what cost? Point of dimishing returns, and all...


----------

